# RUBY FRECKLED Anery Corn Snake



## klcorns (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a ruby freckled anery corn has anyone ever seen them before amd what are the genetics behind them. 

I will post pics soon


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i think they call this paradox.... i could be wrong and yeah ive seen a few pics on an american site


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ruby freckled/paradox corns are few and far between, and the trait hasn't proved inheritable - its just one of those things that pops up every now and then


----------

